

Mumbai Turns to Twitter, Google Docs to Arrange Car Pools After Train Stoppages - quant18
http://www.techinasia.com/news_ticker/mumbai-turns-twitter-google-docs-arrange-car-pools-train-stoppages/

======
hardik
This is the spreadsheet in question:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AiHdePw7s9ISdHZ...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AiHdePw7s9ISdHZHaWdhRGV5NnpEcHJnU1IxbGRzd0E#gid=0)

It helped all of 20 people.

~~~
kaze
Much as I appreciate people using simple means to exploit technology in these
situations, sharing mobile phone numbers and other such details in a publicly
visible document is not a good idea.

